# Transfer FreeBSD to new larger drive



## atomant (May 11, 2012)

Hi!

Currently I am running FreeBSD 8 on a 120 GB HDD (IDE) and I want to transfer it to a larger (500 GB, SATA) drive and then make RAID1 with gmirror. I am also running virtual machines on the current setup. What would be the correct procedure to do this so I don't screw up running system?

Regards,
Sasa


----------



## tingo (May 11, 2012)

It is documented in the FAQ: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/disks.html#NEW-HUGE-DISK


----------



## atomant (May 11, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

